# Handbuilt motor bikes at the Puyallop car show. March 28 & 29



## St.Peter (Mar 26, 2015)

Come see us at the NW Rodarama this weekend.


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 26, 2015)

man,those bikes are absofrickinlutelyhorrible from beginning to end........but i do have respect for the work/labor involved...i am not ashamed to post........just horrible


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow!
Babalicious!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 26, 2015)

Those are great but check out the ones my friend is making.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 26, 2015)

*Here's another one*

He made me this one a couple years back and starting a new one for me soon.


----------

